# Scary stuff



## ICE (Sep 1, 2011)

Scary indeed!  On the network evening news.  Two men with a truck mounted voltage sensor found electrified lamp posts, man hole covers, fences, guy wires, and a bunch of other things.  Stray voltages from underground conductors that have failed exceeded 120 volts.  People have died.  They lit a light bulb by touching it to a lamp post.  Cities that have hired them to drive around looking for it, discovered hundreds.


----------



## mark handler (Sep 1, 2011)

http://www.cbsnews.com/stories/2011/08/31/eveningnews/main20100122.shtml


----------



## ICE (Sep 2, 2011)

I don't know how this thread ended up in the plumbing section.


----------



## jpranch (Sep 2, 2011)

ice, I can move it to the right place if you like? I will try to move this to "commercial electrical codes".


----------



## jpranch (Sep 2, 2011)

Move successful. This seems to be the right move. Please let me know. Good thread and article. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## peach (Sep 3, 2011)

one of my little doggies got "bit" onetime peeing on a lightpole...     He never went back to that pole (and who says canines have a short memory)?

Thanks for posting it


----------



## ICE (Sep 3, 2011)

peach said:
			
		

> one of my little doggies got "bit" onetime peeing on a lightpole...     He never went back to that pole (and who says canines have a short memory)?Thanks for posting it


I stand tall enough that the stream breaks up into drops before it hits the pole.

Tiger


----------



## Francis Vineyard (Sep 3, 2011)

Good timing ICE!  Here we are in the huricane season with trees knocking down overhead power lines and people are asking why cannot all of our power lines be underground.  They don't see the danger.


----------



## RJJ (Sep 4, 2011)

Now I know what to say to the parking meter cop! I was shocked trying to put my money in. This needs to be tested!


----------

